# -



## jw (Oct 16, 2006)

-


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2006)

Aren't you the guy who outed Virginia Hugeunot as a spy? It just gets better and better! 

BTW, we never figured out who he's a mole for! Inquiring minds want to know!

[Edited on 10-16-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

Meg, Andrew is a spy for "E!". He gave himself away by his extensive knowledge of pop culture. He has infiltrated the EP wing of the Presbyterian church in order to discover what entertainment value we offer.

I must admit I had not suspected Jeff of Arminianism. It goes to show you can't trust anybody.

And there is someone who right now is hoping that I will not reveal his secret identity (you know who you are).


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Meg, Andrew is a spy for "E!". He gave himself away by his extensive knowledge of pop culture. He has infiltrated the EP wing of the Presbyterian church in order to discover what entertainment value we offer.).







Haha...well, you've entertained me. 

E!'s still not impressed though.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

Jessica, they would have to run it as satire, I think.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 17, 2006)

Andrew is Remonstrant last I heard 

Jus Joshin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, laugh away, boys and girls. For the record, E! does not find much "entertainment" value in the "EP wing" of the Presbyterian Church. It was actually Rich who "outed" me as a "liberal" spy and Janeane Garofalo fan, and I was content to allow this false identity to proceed -- although what's wrong with being a fan of the best actress and greatest role model of all time, I'd like to know????



-- all the while continuing my work on this Board in secret, or in laymen's terms, undercover. You may have noticed all of my "library" posts. Ha! Well, you see, my name is really Bookman, Lt. Bookman, and I'm a library cop. No jokes about the name, I've heard them all before. In fact, it's not so funny any more, is it? My patient investigative technique has been paying dividends, you see. Are you starting to sweat? You remember that book from your high school library that you thought was forgotten? Well, we never forget. We are watching. You are on our list. And your library card will soon be up for renewal.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh please sir, I beg you, I have 5 children. Please don't take my library card from me. At least let us finish "The Day My Runny Nose Ran Away". Please Lt. Bookman, remember when you were a child and the only book your dad let you read was the Art of War. You were so cute with your rider's crop and knickers standing on your soap box reciting:

"By method and discipline are to be understood
the marshaling of the army in its proper subdivisions,
the graduations of rank among the officers, the maintenance
of roads by which supplies may reach the army, and the
control of military expenditure.

Pretty big words for a three year old.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 17, 2006)

Why can't we have an






smilie?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 17, 2006)

Because the choice of an Arminius smiley depends solely on election by Rich. Arminius cannot generate his own smiley by saying a prayer or walking an aisle or by being babtized. For Jacob (the other Jacob) I have loved, and Esau I have hated, (jury is still out on Jacob Arminius). 

[Edited on 10-17-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## py3ak (Oct 17, 2006)

Andrew, that was a nice try. But we see through your attempt to establish a new false identity and throw us off the scent.


----------

